# Free Golden pup - Craigslist Jacksonville



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

I found the below post on Craigslist tonight and I won't have a chance tomorrow to work on seeing if the poster and GREAT Rescue can be put together. Would anyone have time to contact a rescue or the poster?

I don't know if they will want both pups to be adopted together, but they are both real cuties.

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/pet/1418605475.html


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am a foster Mom with great and I contacted our intake coordinator. Did ask about taking both of them. Will let you know if I find out anything. My crate is empty so maybe we could help. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oooh Carol! That would be so wonderful, I bet the two would fit in your crate together!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I got a email back from the intake coordinator and asking if there is any room at the inn for both of them. Will let you know what she says.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

oh I hope you can take those two cuties


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sorry I meant to say she is checking with the head of the rescue because the rescue is supposed to be getting two other dogs in the next couple of days. And they were both listed on craigs list this past week. Working with the familes to get them to turn them over to us.


----------



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

BeauShel, Thanks for checking with them. I really hope it works out. I have seen posts on the Jax Craigslist complaining that someone is convincing owners to give the free dog to them and then reposting them for a fee. I am afraid that could easily happen to these two.


----------

